# how much does the new directv dvr cost



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

each of my 4 directv tivo dvr's is reaching their last leg and despite patiently waiting, its time to replace them. With my existing directv dvr service i just had to pay a one time dvr fee and since i used ota, there was no hd fee. 

If i upgrade to 4 brand new hr24 dvr's, what am i looking at? Am i going to have to pay $99/dvr to replace these and don't even own them?

Is there a montly fee per dvr? 

Since i have to lease them now, is there a monthly tuner/dvr fee? 

Is there a separate hd fee?

Is anyone even here anymore


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Typically the HDDVRs cost $199 up front, but long time customers can sometimes get one for $99.

All DirecTV equipment is leased, but you should already be paying the monthly "additional receiver" and "DVR" fees since you already have DVRs. So you should so no net increase in those fees. 

HiDef services cost an additional $10/mo. But you can get that waived if you have automatic paperless bill paying on your account.

Also be sure to request a dish upgrade. That should be free when you upgrade your equipment and add HD services to your account.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

would that be $199 per dvr or for all four? I was paying for additional receivers, but i was only paying the one monthly dvr fee for all of them. Does this now change to a dvr fee per dvr? 

Would the hidef service be needed to get ota hidef through directv?

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's typically $199 per DVR, not all four. 

The DVR fee covers all of your DVRs, not per DVR. 

DirecTV won't activate HiDef equipment without the HD Services on your account. But that $10/mo is waived if you sign up for automatic bill payment. Even if you only want to receive local HD channels with an off air antenna (which would also require purchase of the $50 AM21 Off-Air Tuner Accessory that connects to the HD DVR's USB port, unless you can get an HR20 HD DVR which has the off-air tuners built-in).


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Another thing to remember - if you want to make sure you get HR24's you need to obtain them from a 3rd party - like solidsignal. Directv will not verify that you will get HR24's, you will get what is available at the time. So figure 199.00 eash


----------



## bingle (Oct 12, 2002)

sjberra said:


> Another thing to remember - if you want to make sure you get HR24's you need to obtain them from a 3rd party - like solidsignal. Directv will not verify that you will get HR24's, you will get what is available at the time. So figure 199.00 eash


If not an HR24, what other models is DirecTV possibly going to stick someone with?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

bingle said:


> If not an HR24, what other models is DirecTV possibly going to stick someone with?


If you get your HD DVR from DirecTV you might get any of the current HD DVR models .... HR21, HR22 or HR24.


----------



## jmhays (Aug 19, 2002)

You can also look on eBay for used DirecTV DVRs, but you need to be very carefull out there. Many people sell a leased DVR and call it an "owned" DVR. You can own some of the DVRs, I am just not sure which ones. This may help:

Directv "leased" equipment DVR's & standard receivers


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

bingle said:


> If not an HR24, what other models is DirecTV possibly going to stick someone with?


HR23, HR22, HR21, and HR20. I have 2 20s, 2 21s and one 24. They all do the same thing, record programs. The 24 is prettier and faster scrolling in the guide. I hear that they will all be fast with the new GUI. I also have an H23 receiver which is by far the slowest of the bunch.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

They have been reserving HR20's for those requesting them for OTA, so as those are reserved and die out there are probably not that many that will get delivered by chance. Also, if you are a new sub asking for WHS or a SD customer upgrading to HD WHS that will probably get you HR24's I think. I also would guess that all new dish installs are probably SWMs by now; non-SWM is probably being rationed for repair jobs for legacy customers, which would mean older models may be being used more for legacy repair jobs as well.

Otherwise, pot luck.


----------



## jmhays (Aug 19, 2002)

There is also a HR34 that will be available soon to existing DirecTV customers, it has 5 tuners. They are rolling them out right now to NEW customers in 6 markets only. It should be nationwide for all customers "soon", probably early next year at the latest.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> DirecTV won't activate HiDef equipment without the HD Services on your account.


Not 100% true; if you are in an MPEG4 locals market (NO MPEG2 locals) they ONLY install HD equipment & slimline dishes. If you do NOT have HD access on your account, the (national) HD channels are removed from your guide (the "show only SD channels" option is "locked on" in the setup menu) & the receivers are locked down to 480i/p output. So even for your local channels that are ONLY put up in (MPEG4) HD, you end up ONLY being able to view them in 480i/p.



> Even if you only want to receive local HD channels with an off air antenna (which would also require purchase of the $50 AM21 Off-Air Tuner Accessory that connects to the HD DVR's USB port, unless you can get an HR20 HD DVR which has the off-air tuners built-in).


And unfortunately, if you do NOT have HD access, even if you have OTA locals in HD, they still are downrezzed to 480i/p - since the receivers are locked down to 480i/p.


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

Temp, 

I was in the same boat as you. A few weeks ago, tuner 2 started failing on the second of our two DirecTivos. I didn't want to ship it off and have it repaired for $150, since I felt that would be throwing good money after bad, but we didn't feel that two tuners were enough. 

I've been waiting for a "new" DirecTV TiVo for years and still watching SD TV. I thought that now was the time to go HD and hold our nose and get the HD DirecTV DVR. (My parents have them and no one in the family likes the interface.) 

However, DirecTV's insistence on charging me full price for at least one of the units and telling me that I would take whatever they sent out caused them to lose a 12+ year customer to OTA and 2 new TiVos. 

Retention really let me down - wanted install fees for whole home DVR. Tried several reps, was told that they knew I've been calling to get free stuff. So I stopped calling and called their bluff.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

KBrack - you showed them 

I have 5 DirecTV HD DVR's, recently replaced a 20 with a 24 on their warranty program. 

I'd be very interested in a 34 with 5 turners when it becomes available. Any spec's on the hard drive size? I'll have to go to DBS Talk and check it out.

BTW, They wanted me to pay for whole house DVR and I said I already have a wired network setup and they refused to budge. They further said I neeeded to upgrade 2 of my receivers. More $$$

I read on DBS Talk that you could send in an email requesting that they just turn it on and that you participated in their beta program and when I got home from work they were all set to go.

Going anywhere else would cost me a lot more for less.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

CatScratchFever said:


> KBrack - you showed them
> 
> I have 5 DirecTV HD DVR's, recently replaced a 20 with a 24 on their warranty program.
> 
> ...


1. HR34 has 1TB hard drive.

2. DirecTV is getting stricter about not activating do-it-yourself Whole Home DVR setups. Good luck.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

You just need to get the right person when you contact them. Mine went out two weeks ago and I called, the girl knew all about how to do it and just turned it on. I got a whole home Deca installation last Saturday and have had one unit drop out of the network requiring a reset. Wired or Deca, they both work the same except that with the wired setup you may need to assign IP addresses to each box.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> 1. HR34 has 1TB hard drive.


Thanks



litzdog911 said:


> 2. DirecTV is getting stricter about not activating do-it-yourself Whole Home DVR setups. Good luck.


I send in a request via their website as follows:



> I would like to add whole home DVR Service to my account using my existing equipment. I am already networked and was part of the Multiroom Viewing Public Beta that has been going on the past few months. I realize this will add $3/month to my bill.


And I recieved this as a response:



> Thanks for writing. I see that you've been with us for several years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.
> 
> We will be happy to assist you with adding the Whole-Home DVR service.
> 
> As you requested, I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account. The service changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account column.


YMMV


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

That was easy!


----------

